# a couple of peices



## bench1holio (May 13, 2012)

these are a couple of peices i finished 12 months ago,
i havnt done much bowl work since due to a shoulder reconstruction in february of this year and now a frozen shoulder as a consiquence of the surgury!!! first is a peice of figured queensland maple about 11" square

[attachment=5542] 
[attachment=5543] 
[attachment=5544]

second is a bowl from white top burl again around 11" 
[attachment=5545]

[attachment=5546] 

and a bowl from sally wattle around 12"
[attachment=5547]

[attachment=5548] 
[attachment=5549]


----------



## davidgiul (May 13, 2012)

bench1holio said:


> these are a couple of peices i finished 12 months ago,
> i havnt done much bowl work since due to a shoulder reconstruction in february of this year and now a frozen shoulder as a consiquence of the surgury!!! first is a peice of figured queensland maple about 11" square
> 
> second is a bowl from white top burl again around 11"
> ...


Those are some wicked sick turnings ( that means very cool) Does that mean your turning days are over? Tell me it ain't so.
Dave


----------



## davidgiul (May 13, 2012)

rbaccus said:


> bench1holio said:
> 
> 
> > these are a couple of peices i finished 12 months ago,
> ...


How old is she? 90??


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 14, 2012)

Very nice turnings, I hope your injuries heal and you can get back to turning soon.


----------



## NeilYeag (May 14, 2012)

The first one is amazing. I hope you can get back to making chips.

Best.

Neil


----------



## brown down (May 14, 2012)

all three are incredible. what is a white top burl, slang or a real name i haven't heard of yet. that has some outstanding grain pattern!
I know what you are going through. i had reconstruction on my left shoulder 09 and also bone fusion in my neck last year. I can almost tell you when its going to rain:dash2::dash2: 
hope you get back in the saddle soon. outstanding job


----------



## txpaulie (May 14, 2012)

Beautiful stuff!

Good luck on your recovery!

p


----------



## Vern Tator (May 14, 2012)

Wow, Outstanding  I hope you get back to it soon, work like yours gives the rest of us something to shoot for.


----------



## BangleGuy (May 14, 2012)

These are fabulous! I really like the bowl with all the resin inclusions. Great stuff. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TimR (May 14, 2012)

Beautiful work, but that quilted maple is simply stunning! It looks like a piece of silk folded into the wood...wowzer!

Hope your back at it sometime soon...shoulder surgery, even when modest, can be hard recovery it seems. Sorry to hear you had complications.


----------



## bench1holio (May 14, 2012)

thanks for the great comments guys, my turning days definately arnt over, just a slow road back to the big stuff! ill try post some more pics of my stuff thisarvo!





brown down said:


> all three are incredible. what is a white top burl, slang or a real name i haven't heard of yet. that has some outstanding grain pattern!
> I know what you are going through. i had reconstruction on my left shoulder 09 and also bone fusion in my neck last year. I can almost tell you when its going to rain:dash2::dash2:
> hope you get back in the saddle soon. outstanding job



white top is one of the names given to the "eucalyptus delegatensis"
it grows in alpine areas in southern aus. and tasssie.

i know what you mean about knowing when its going to rain!! my shoulder has become a freakin barometer!!!!


----------



## DKMD (May 14, 2012)

Lovely work all around, but that first piece is a real jaw dropper for me… Beautiful wood and a clean form… It doesn't get much better for my tastes! Get well so you can turn some more dazzling stuff!


----------



## Twig Man (May 14, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------

